# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Autosjedalica na poklon

## ana.m

Nisam znala kam da ovo stavim pa ću ovdje!
Ovak, dobili smo na poklon autosjedalicu onu od 0-18. Sad bi netko možda rekao "Joj baš super, ne morate kupovati sami". Hm... 
Znate kak se kaže da se poklonjenom konju ne gleda u zube, ali...Ja moram priznati da baš i nisam oduševljena. Radi se o autosjedalici iz Metro-a ili tak nekaj, ona kaj košta nekih 250,00kn! I znam da nije sve u cijeni i da ono kaj košta manje ne mora biti i lošije ali ipak. Prije dok smo još gledali te sjedalice uvijek sam te iz Metro-a i sl. zaobilazila u velikom luku jer mi se uopće ne čini da baš nekaj valjaju. I nije baš da nisam u pravu. Recimo ta naša sjedalica nema ni jastučiće na remenčićima, a kamoli kaj drugo( položaji se mogu mjenjati ali to je jako loše izvedeno). Čini mi se jako loša, onak tek toliko da dijete ima u čemu sjediti da nije baš na rukama. Dođe mi da odem u dućan i kupim onakvu kakvu ja hoću i kakva mislim da je bolja, ne znam kaj da radim, najradije bih da ju nismo dobili. Zanima me da li netko ima nekaj takvoga, kakvo je to i kaj da radim? Da li bi mi stvarno najbolje bilo kupiti drugu ili sam samo malo previše paranoična!
Kad smo ju dobili, kad sam je vidjela čak nisam bila u stanju pokazati oduševljenje, a inače jako dobro glumim ako mi se nekaj ne sviđa!
Cure HELP :jako očajni smajlić koji puca od muke"

----------


## TeddyBearz

Ja bih vjerojatno kupila drugu, jer mi ti jeftinjaci nikako ne ulijevaju povjerenje.  :/

----------


## ivarica

vozis li janka u toj sjedalici ili ne?
ima atest?

----------


## ana.m

Ma tek smo je dobili, ima nekakve papire s uputama za montiranje ali mislim da je to sve! MM ju je smontirao, čak nismo sigurni da li je dobro, iako nam se čini čvrsto, ali nismo još nigdje išli. 
Kaj ga ne smijem voziti u njoj? Dođe mi da plačem od muke! Ne znam kaj da radim.....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivarica

ma neee.
ako je sjedalica s atestom, primjerena dobi, dobro postavljena i dijete u njoj dobro vezano, ne postoji sansa da je voznja bez nje sigurnija nego s njom.

----------


## ana.m

Pa Janko će sada 9 mjeseci i ima blizu 9 kg. Ne znam da li je dovoljno velik za nju! A ovo ostalo. Pa moram priznati da bih voljela da netko ipak provjeri da li je to svezano kak treba i da li su njemu remenčići dovoljno čvrsti! 
A kaj se tiče kvalitete, joj, ja stvarno razmišljam da kupim neku po svojoj volji!

----------


## Mukica

prati kad ce sljedeci pregled autosjedalica pa se zaleti na isti ili cekaj da ti se javi koja od instruktorica pa ju pozovi na kavu i nek ti usput pregleda i postavi sjedalicu

----------


## brane

ja sam bila u istoj situaciji kao i ti prije 3g točno
dobili smo na poklon sjedalicu Baby Safaty od 0 do 18kg
i kad sam ja nju vidila to je bila najjeftinija sjedalica koju sam ja vidjela u gradu
bila sam očajna
ali u nedostatku love ostala sam na njoj i znaš šta...pokazala se fenomenalna
isto nema jastučiće na remenima, isto se malo čudno mijenjaju položaji, isto se malo čudno pročvršćuje još mi kako imamo twinga nema šanse da ti propisno montiraš sjedalicu jer su pojasi prekratki, tako da smo je montirali kako smo uspjeli i ne mičemo je....

evo progurala je prvo dijete a sad Luka koji ima 9,5mj je u njoj (tu negdje su nam klinci stari) i fenomenalna je...ne bi je dala za niti jednu drugu ne znam koliko skuplju i bolju....

ako je bila jeftina ne mora odmah značiti da nevalja...

----------


## ana.m

I ova moja se tako zove. Crno-bež!

----------


## brane

> I ova moja se tako zove. Crno-bež!


tamno plava sam nekim pasićima po njoj....

sjedalica je zakon....
ima sve što ti treba....
ja sam stvarno prezadovoljna s njom....
a Luka se niti malo ne buni...
samo nek ti je neko propisno montira
ja kad kažem da vozim djecu u sjedalicama dobijem izrugivanje i smijanje da sam pomodarka...tako da meni doslovno nema ko pomoć oko sjedalice a u nas nema testa sjedalica na žalost....

još jednom ti kažem...sjedalica je zakon.....
ček idem vidit imam li koju sliku pa ću ti dati link da vidiš

----------


## brane

http://www.mama-mami.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9293
evo ovaj mali miš u plavom skafanderu u sjedalici je moj Luka s 5,5 mj

----------


## lidac2004

> http://www.mama-mami.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=9293
> evo ovaj mali miš u plavom skafanderu u sjedalici je moj Luka s 5,5 mj



nema slike....

inace i nasa je safety baby i isto tamno plava sa pesekima,izgleda da imamo istu....

----------


## Lutonjica

a mene traži korisničko ime i zaporku.....

----------


## casper

Ana, kod sjedalice je ipak najbitnije da joj nije prošao roku upotrebe, da ima sve dijelove i da odgovara dobi djeteta.

Pregled će ti biti u Zagrebu 9. ili 10. 07. ispred zgrade MUP-a u Heinzelovoj.
Ako ti je prekasno do tada javi na pp pa ćemo već nešto smisliti.  :Wink:

----------


## TeddyBearz

To je zatvoreni dio MM foruma, tj. foto galerija.

Ovo je slika u autosjedalici:
http://www.babababies.com/images/pics/17890-83723.JPG

----------


## ana.m

Moja nije takva. Bar kaj se dizajna tiče. Evo budem stavila slikicu da vidite, sad trenutno nemam vremena jer moram ići Janka spremati. 
Brane a u čemu ti se vozi stariji sin?
Pa mislim da ćemo doći na pregled autosjedalica. To i nije tako daleko.

----------


## ana.m

Evo to je ta sjedalica:
http://public.fotki.com/janko/janko2/sjedalica.html
password je janko.
I pitanje, da li su mu remenčići previsoko?

----------


## ana.m

Btw, ove jastučiće na remenčićima smo mu premjestili sa prve sjedalice!
Da li možda tih jastučića, ali naravno prikladnih velikoj sjedalici tj.širim remenčićima ima negdje posebno za kupiti?

----------


## Lutonjica

ja ne znam da li su previsoko, ali sigurna sam da su puuuuno puuuuno prelabavo stegnuti  :/

----------


## TeddyBearz

Hm, to njemu pojas od auta ide ispod ruke?  :?

----------


## Lutonjica

da fakat, kak to stoji pojas od auta?? to je tako montirano ili je to prije montiranja?? ovako ne izgleda dobro  :/

----------


## ivarica

ja mislim da je pojas od auta malo siri od remena autosjedalice   :Smile:

----------


## Lutonjica

ali što to onda visi preko jankovog ramena i ispod ruke,a vidi se da nije pojas od sjedalice??

----------


## ivarica

ne znam? pokusavam odgonetnuti  :Smile: 

ako bi pojas auta prolazio kroz utor autosjedalice kako jedino mogu zamisliti da na ovoj slici ide (ako je to pojas) bila bi ovo definitivno najbizarnije postavljena sjedalica (sori ana.m. nisi ti kriva nego necitke upute   :Mad:  ) 
ja se ipak nekako mislim da su ana.m i muz kad su vadili remene da stave jastucice nesto zezli sa putanjom pa da je to visak remena?

----------


## Lutonjica

a ja si mislim da su samo postavili sjedalicu da je sliknu za forum, a nisu je još montirali??

----------


## ivarica

moguce.
a ja u dokolici zumiram i izostravam   :Razz:  pa me zbunjuje da taj dio ipak prolazi kroz neku plasticnu kopcu?

----------


## Ancica

To je vjerojatno visak remena.  Ne vidi se dobro jer jastucici prekrivaju kopcu.

Jastucice ne bi smjeli koristiti ako sjedalica nije s njima dosla.  Djetetu nece stetiti biti vezano samo i direktno pojasom, bez jastucica.  

Pojas je, kak veli lutonjica, definitivno prelabav.

Pojas je mozda provucen kroz dobre utore, sa slike se to ne moze vidjeti.  Ono sto trebas provjeriti je da li je utor ispod kojih je sada provucen ispod ramena ili u ravnini/iznad.  Ako je ispod ramena onda je OK kako je sada provuceno (samo ga treba puno jace zategnuti).  Ako je u ravnini ili iznad onda pojas treba provuci kroz taj nizi utor.

----------


## Lutonjica

odi radije gledat "tko živ tko mrtav", ja se idem psihički pripremat za sutrašnji ispit, a ana će nam sve objasnit kad se opet ulogira   :Razz:

----------


## Ancica

> To je vjerojatno visak remena.  Ne vidi se dobro jer jastucici prekrivaju *kopcu za podesavanje pojasa sjedalice*.

----------


## Janoccka

Čini mi se da je to što viri pojas autosedalice jer je vjerojatno tu lijevo kopča za zatezanje pojasa. Moguće da je tako dugačak jer se donja kopča može provuči kroz utor koji je skroz naprijed na sjedalici.
Uvijek treba pratiti upute proizvođača pa je upitno da li se smiju prebaciti jastučići sa druge autosjedalice. 
Pojas jeste prelabavo vezan, kada je dijete vezano, između prsa i pojasa mora stati samo jedan prst!

----------


## Janoccka

Evo sve riješeno.... Postale smo zajedno, s tim da sam ja usred pisanja obavila i jedan telefonski razgovor pa nisam vidjela da je već sve napisano  :Wink:

----------


## ana.m

Curke vidim da sam vam zadala gledanje. To je bilo onak dok još sjedalica nije bila montirana kak treba i to kaj visi je višak remenčića od sjedalice(MM ih je premješato s najnižih rupica na srednje). A i remenčići su naknadano zategnuti, mada ja još uvijek nisam sigurna da li dovoljno. Janko smo posjeli tek tolio da vidimo kolio kaj treba stegnuti i kako se dijetetu uopće sviđa u tome. Mada imam i nedoumice oko toga da li je pojas od auta ispravno provučen jer sve mi nekako ne štima. Sjedalica kao ima tri položaja ali se uopće neda spustiti, nešto kao da zapinje, a dok ju još nismo stavili u auto dalo se pomicati!

----------


## ana.m

Evo još dvije fotke, možda se kaj bolje vidi.
http//public.fotki.com/janko/janko2/sjed2.html

http//public.fotki.com/janko/janko2/sjed3.html

----------


## ana.m

:pospani smajlić zijeva:
Ovak je bolje: 
http://public.fotki.com/janko/janko2/sjed2.html 

http://public.fotki.com/janko/janko2/sjed3.html

----------


## casper

Ajmo se mi vratiti na početak.  :Smile:  
Jel ti možeš doći 9. ili 10. 07. na pregled ili da se nekako dogovorimo da ti to netko pogleda i postavi?

----------


## brane

remeni prelabavi
visi višak remena
to je ista stolica samo drugačiji materijal

evo moja http://www.babababies.com/images/pics/17890-83723.JPG pa nek moderator poslije izbriše


_anchie76 editirala sliku_

----------


## Ancica

> Pojas je mozda provucen kroz dobre utore, sa slike se to ne moze vidjeti.  Ono sto trebas provjeriti je da li je utor ispod kojih je sada provucen ispod ramena ili u ravnini/iznad.  Ako je ispod ramena onda je OK kako je sada provuceno (samo ga treba puno jace zategnuti).  Ako je u ravnini ili iznad onda pojas treba provuci kroz taj nizi utor.


*KRIVO!*  Sad vidim da je Janko najvjerojatnije premali da se vozi u smjeru voznje.  Njega treba vezati u toj sjedalici *suprotno smjeru voznje*, a sto znaci da mu trake pojasa moraju biti u _ravnini ili malo ispod ramena_, ne iznad.

Sad je on vec dosta veliki tako da ne trebate previse brinuti ako je sjedalica malo uspravnija od 45 stupnjeva, a sto je obicno problem kod ovih kombiniranih sjedalica za montiranje u oba smjera voznje (inace se taj previsoki nagib korektira tako da se zarola rucnik ili dekica i podmetne pod dno sjedalice, kod naslona sjedista).

Ako mozete doci na pregled, bit ce vam najlakse.  Do tada je pokusajte montirati najcvrsce sto mozete, po uputama proizvodaca.

E, da, sa sjedalice bi trebala visiti na spagici jedna crvena plasticna kopca.  To je kopca za fiksiranje sigurnosnog pojasa vozila tako da se sjedalica ne razmrda tijekom normalne voznje.  Pratite upute proizvodaca kako da je instalirate a ako vam bas nije jasno, javite se pa mozemo probati objasniti i ovako.

----------


## ana.m

Nemam nikakve planove za te datume i već sam pitala MM-a a idemo pa ćemo najvjerojatnije doći.
Ima ta neka crvena plastika i vidjela sam da je MM s tom plastikom zakopčao pojas od auta. 
Pa kaj se ova velika sjedalica može montirati naopačke  :? ! 
Kada se dijete uopće može voziti u smjeru vožnje, mislim koliko mora biti staro i da li ovisi i o kilaži?

----------


## casper

Ovisno o sjedalici djete se suprotno od smjera vožnje vozi do navršenih 9/10 kg (ovisno o sjedalici) i kada se sam može ustati uz pridržavanje uz namještaj i slično.

Znači ta dva uvjeta MORAJU biti ispunjena.
Možda biti bilo lakše prokopati malo po portalu. 
Ima jedan jako dobar letak. Sa slikama. I sve je super objašnjeno.

----------


## Ancica

> Nemam nikakve planove za te datume i već sam pitala MM-a a idemo pa ćemo najvjerojatnije doći.
> Ima ta neka crvena plastika i vidjela sam da je MM s tom plastikom zakopčao pojas od auta. 
> Pa kaj se ova velika sjedalica može montirati naopačke  :? ! 
> Kada se dijete uopće može voziti u smjeru vožnje, mislim koliko mora biti staro i da li ovisi i o kilaži?


Casper je odlicno napisala do kad se beba treba voziti suprotno smjeru voznje.

Ja zakljucujem da se tvoja sjedalica moze montirati u oba smjera jer si napisala da je za djecu od 0 do 18 kg (ili sam krivo skuzila?).

Kod montiranja prati slijedece oznake.  Na dnu (i naslonu) sjedalice naci ces plave i crvene oznake.  Plave oznake govore di ide sigurnosni pojas vozila kada montiras suprotno smjeru voznje.  Crvene oznake govore di provlacis pojas kada montiras u smjeru voznje.

Kopcu za fiksiranje, onu plasticnu crvenu, montiras tamo gdje veli proizvodac da je trebas staviti i to dok sjedis/klecis/naslanjas se na sjedalicu i kad zategnes pojas svom silom.  Tada ce kopca sprijeciti olabljivanje donjeg dijela pojasa i time i sjedalice kada se maknes sa nje.

----------


## ana.m

Baš vam hvala svima na trudu, budemo probali ovako kak ste mi napisali pa ćemo vidjeti, ali u svakom slučaju pokušat ćemo doći na pregled sjedalica. 
Btw, ovisim o MM jer ja ne vozim. Nije da nemam vozačku ali...eto, ne vozim.

----------


## brane

i mi smo tom crvenom kopčom fiksirali sjedalicu
prvo sam provukla pojas kuda sam mislila da ide (prema crtežu) a onda sam zategla dobro pojas i stavila kopču....
stoji...al meni je to labavo....
molim vas ako ana.m bude išla na montiranje sjedalice da to poslikate i stavite negdje ili da mi bar na mail posaljete slike jer je jako tesko za montirat ovu sjedalicu :/

----------


## Ancica

brane, moze.

samo da pitam, jel twingo onaj auto di kopca za pojas dolazi iz samog sjedista, ne od iza?

----------


## ana.m

E brane evo ja ću ponjeti fotić i budemo sve poslikali i poslat ću ti slike. Budemo ih stavili ili na forum ili na mail!
Sad bih najradije to odmah sredila ali strpit ću se do 10., ionako baš nigdje ne planiramo ići.

----------


## brane

> brane, moze.
> 
> samo da pitam, jel twingo onaj auto di kopca za pojas dolazi iz samog sjedista, ne od iza?


dolazi iz sjedišta

hvala puno

----------


## Ancica

to je vjerojatno razlog zasto se ne da dobro ucvrstiti  :Sad:   Kod takvih sistema sigurnosnog pojasa skoro uvijek dolazi do nekompatibilnosti sjedalice s vozilom.

----------


## ana.m

Evo ja malo podižem.Naime, MM i ja smo odlučili da ćemo ipak kupiti novu sjedalicu jer smo ovu danas malo izvadili iz auta i skužili da na jdenom mjestu trebaju biti nekakva dva federa a jedan feder FALI!!!!!!!!!! Da nevjerovatno. Plus još sto stvari, Bili smo danas malo u TL u KC i gledali Maxi Cosi Priori i jako nam se sviđa. Ali još ćemo malo pogledati s obzirom da ja mislim da to nije nekaj kaj se kupuje kao kruh. Ipak sutra vjerojatno dolazimo na pregled autosjedalica, pa ćemo novu valjda nakon toga znati sami dovoljno učvrstiti.

----------


## ana.m

Evo, opet ja....  :Razz:  !
Prvo moram reći da smo bili na pregeldu i da nam je pomogla Casper i da je stvarno super, super...  :Kiss:  ! Mada nam ta sjedalica neće još dugo biti u autu. MM i ja od nedjelje intenzivno kopamo po internetu, više MM nego ja i našli smo ono kaj nam se sviđa. Prvo smo mislili kupiti maxi cosi, pa roemer king i onda smo našli nešto treće( a i prišapnula mi jedna zgodna "teta", mama jedne još zgodnije male curke, koja je odmah šarmirala mog Janka). Concorde. MM danas išao u Sloveniju(nekim poslom) i navratio da vidi kaj tamo ima jer kod nas baš i nema i naručio je i za par dana bude došla naša nova autosjedalica pa idemo svi troje po nju i sad smo jako sretni.
Usput me zanima kak je to prenjeti preko granice. Je l' gnjave, da li uopće kaj pitaju?

----------


## ana.m

Zaboravila sam...Sorry.
Brane, ako te još uvijek zanima da ti pošaljem slikice, javi mi pa ću ti poslati na mail.

----------


## Ancica

ana.m, a ciji je Concorde, odnosno jel to proizvodac ili model?

Ne bi trebalo biti problem to prenijet preko granice, nek je tm fino zmontira unutra i postane dio auta.  A ionako bi trebala biti zmontirana odnosno pricvrscena za sjediste ako nije u gepeku, da ga ne pukne u glavu kad naglo zakoci.

----------


## brane

> Zaboravila sam...Sorry.
> Brane, ako te još uvijek zanima da ti pošaljem slikice, javi mi pa ću ti poslati na mail.


bila bi ti jako zahvalna  :Love:  

brane2005@net.hr

----------


## ana.m

To je baš proizvođač. Sjedalica je mrak. Evo MM je danas naručio, jer nije bilo baš onakva boja kakvu smo mi htjeli i doći će za par dana. A kaj se tiče ovoga preko granice, ma tak smo i mislili. Prvo sam htjela da idemo svi troje ali smo odlučili Janka ostaviti ipak doma(to je u N.Mestu, i nije baš daleko).  http://www.concord.de/deutsch/produk..._02_02_01.html
Ovo je ta sjedalica!

----------


## ana.m

To je baš proizvođač. Sjedalica je mrak. Evo MM je danas naručio, jer nije bilo baš onakva boja kakvu smo mi htjeli i doći će za par dana. A kaj se tiče ovoga preko granice, ma tak smo i mislili. Prvo sam htjela da idemo svi troje ali smo odlučili Janka ostaviti ipak doma(to je u N.Mestu, i nije baš daleko).  http://www.concord.de/deutsch/produk..._02_02_01.html
Ovo je ta sjedalica!

----------


## ana.m

http://www.concord.de/deutsch/produk..._02_02_01.html
Napisala sam već dva puta ali nije mi prošlo. Evo to je ta sjedalica, stvarno mi je fenomenalna. A kaj se tiče prelaza preko granice tak smo se i dogovorili.  Janka smo prvo mislili voditi sa sobom ali voziti dvije sjedalice baš i nije pametno pa smo ga odlučili ostaviti domeka. Kaj se tiče cijene dvostruko manje nego kod nas, a i kod nas ima samo na dva mjesta i to onak, imaju jedan primjerak da vidiš kak to izgleda i onda u katalogu naručiš kaj ti se sviđa. Ja sam jednom vidjela reklamu u Bebama i odmah mi se svidjela. I da, to je baš proizvođač. Mislim da malo ljudi zna za njih. U Sloveniji ih ima na puno mjesta za kupiti.

----------

